# Call from the field



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I just heard Chris and the boys live on the radio on the GNF outdoors program.

They are somewhere in Barnes county....they shot 19 yesterday afternoon and had 5 right away this morning when the lightning and rain showed up...so they spent some time in the pickups...


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I heard it too--great segment but I was hoping to hear some shotgun blasts in the background.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

When the lightning started crackin Chris started packin!!!! We had almost 15 whole minutes this morning before the heavens opened up, must have had about 2 inches where we were. You know you were hunting mud when the first thing I did after getting home was take the hose to the gun, and then the dog. Other than that, was great getting to meet the guys and put some faces with handles. Except for the monsoon, my first snow hunt over dekes was great.

We were going to yell to Chris asking where we should dig the whole for the speck he shot while he was on the radio, but he seemed to suspect some mischief may be coming and drove a hundred yards away before he made the call. Joke everyone, joke....... :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm still drying out! We had to call it for today, it's not looking to be letting up anytime soon.

We'll give it another run in the morning.

I wish we could've had the whole day yesterday the way the birds responded. You know you're in a good spot when you're walking to the spread with no ecaller on and they're coming in. GG and GB3 polished some off while setting up the blinds.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

It could have been even a better hunt this morning if a certain group of pickups would have showed up on time umm hmm :roll:  . Anyway it was a great hunt and looking forward to get back out in the morning. I must say that anyone who plans on doing aggresive snow goose hunting in the spring needs a four wheeler. If we didn't have one we would have to pack out 1400 north winds and 6 blinds about a mile through the mud in the morning. This is two weeks in a row that it has been a big help.
Great hunting with you tsodak we will have to do it again.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Tom that speck wasn't only bird that Chris shot . Remember that nice pintail he drop at about 50 yards :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I need a cheeww!


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

How long was the sprig on that bugger anyway??? What a shot!!!!

I aint shot that many ducks since last August!!!!


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

By the way, we made a good choice I think... the monsoon has not let up here all afternoon. Hope the dekes are still around in the morning.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Great  stuff this morning guy's....I almost felt like I was in the field with ya!

Whose gonna be out next Saturday to call in????


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

There is a season on pintails and specs interesting :roll:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

You guys had a shoot in the AM?It started raining on us a half hour before shooting time.We punted and called it quits for the weekend,all of our clothes are muddy and soaked.Tried hunting between rainfalls and the geese did respond pretty well.Roads are closed to the east so it took a while to get home last night.The guys wanted sheetwater,you got miles of it now.A farmer called and gave me a report so I am going to go check it out this afternoon. mallard


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Its going to take me 6 hours to clean my truck. Man I F***ing hate mud.But I love to pound those god damn snow geese!! Crawing on Sat morn was a mud bath but Deoyer and I got right next to some and whacked 6 snows. Man I wish that spot would have hld out all weekend.


----------

